# 899ci hd si



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Had a problem with my hbird 899 not marking waypoints so got on the phone with tech support (very helpful I might add). Came to the conclusion that I needed an update possibly. Well I downloaded to sd card turned on the unit installed card and proceeded to follow prompts. 10 seconds in and the unit shuts down. After about 10 minutes of me thinking it was gonna restart ( wishful thinking) I hit the power button. All I get is a pic of a bird!!!!. Instant brick. Won't even respond to the power button to turn off. Off to the factory. Anyone else experience this while updating. Who knows when I'll get it back now.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

sounds like a half charged battery running the unit, did you do a battery swap before you sent it back, any power related issues I ve seen with Fishfinders has almost always been a bad battery, Just a simple thing to check
Salmonid


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Batteries fully charged. Unit functioned fine except it would not save a waypoint. Spent an hour on the phone with their tech support. We went through a bunch of different things. I was not up to date on software so she told me to go ahead and do the update and call back if problem persisted. Damn thing just glitches during the upload and nothing, absolutely nothing worked after repowering. Just a pic of a bird.


----------



## moosejohn (Feb 25, 2010)

pooch keep us informed what they say or do about the problem, I am looking to purchase a new unit and the 899 is what I was gonna purchase . nice to know the details of your situation thanks mj


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

@moosejohn, if you are looking to purchase I had bought mine, and other electronics from an online store called Digital Oasis. Always have found best price there after usually 2 or 3 days of shopping around. They usually have good sales. Was over $100 lower than best sales prices I could find at the time. Overall impressed with the 899ci combo. Just was having an issue with waypoints marking. I'll report when I know more. Shipped yesterday and expected delivery to them isn't till Tuesday.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I am interested in finding out how they do. Everyone else I heard of having an issue had there Bird back in less than a week. I need to update both of mine when I get a minute. I was also told by the guy at Fin Fur Feather that they are getting ready to put all of them on sale, a new edition is getting ready to come out.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

First time I attempted to update my 899C same exact problem. One of the " bugs " the update was supposed to fix was " shutting down during updating process ". Took about 10 days counting the weekend to get back. When I got unit back it was a new one as the serial number was different..

It has operated fine ever since.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Its back this morning and seems to be fixed. Nothing on paperwork about what the fix was. It does now have latest software installed. Only gone a week, not bad I suppose.


----------

